# Looking For a miniature horse stud



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

hi just took up keeping mini horses and have a few of Blackmins mini horses.
Would love some background on my boys.So intrested in finding the stud..
have tried looking but cant find them they may be under a new name now
can anyone help


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

hi do you have pass ports or vaccination card where did you by them i will try to help you i have a friend how has miniature horse so i will ask her please can you send me a pitcher i love mini horse to and would love to see them your


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi there thanks for your help,have passports also yellow breed cards in horsebox..Will look them out at stables and post back to you...


----------



## sarah louise (Aug 17, 2008)

wizard1st said:


> hi just took up keeping mini horses and have a few of Blackmins mini horses.
> Would love some background on my boys.So intrested in finding the stud..
> have tried looking but cant find them they may be under a new name now
> can anyone help


 Hi i own blackmins stud ,which of my boys do u have ,would love to hear from u ,and will hopefully be able to answer any questions about their history for u look forward to hearing from u louisex


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

hi there was going to ask you if you had any little coloured horses for sale.


----------

